# Sunday show and tell 5-16- 21!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 16, 2021)

JD is away on a trip, so he asked me to post up the Sunday show tell. Let's see what Jem's you have found this week, between memory lane and all these shows.. there should be alot of great finds!
Please post pics!


----------



## buck hughes (May 16, 2021)

forgot to post last week-Yale purchase from ML show


----------



## Lonestar (May 16, 2021)

Received this AMF sprocket for absolutely no charge. It was a very generous "pay it forward" gift from the super-cool @Mr. Monkeyarms.
Thanks Eric!






Happy Sunday Yall!


----------



## HEMI426 (May 16, 2021)

Found this back patch from an old hot rod club in Erie,PA. Its from 1954 there were 6 members, this was near the birth of hot rod clubs here in the east. This patch could tell some cool stories I bet.


----------



## Sven (May 16, 2021)

My father in law gave me this heavily patina1970? Western Flyer Sonic Flyerwhuch had been in his basement (see Hoarders / Collections thread for detail) for years. Don't know  what I am gonna do with it. The fenders were bobbed, I don't think those are the original handle bars. Time will tell.


I purchased a Toro lawn striper for my push mower


Gave it a try yesterday. It adds 25 pounds , but does a nice job


----------



## danfitz1 (May 16, 2021)

Another turd for the swap meet pile.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 16, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> Received this AMF sprocket for absolutely no charge. It was a very generous "pay it forward" gift from the super-cool @Mr. Monkeyarms.
> Thanks Eric!
> 
> 
> ...





I hope it meets your needs Lars! Should look great for your project & excited to see it when you're done. Enjoy!!


----------



## kunzog (May 16, 2021)

a few flea market finds


----------



## John Gailey (May 16, 2021)

Bike from ML (late sorry)


----------



## hotrod (May 16, 2021)

Usually don`t mess with road bikes. but both were deals I could not pass up. the giant I bought last sunday the corsaro yesterday.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 16, 2021)

After almost 6 months of striking a deal with a cool guy!.. More Aurora monster models to repaint !


----------



## ratrodz (May 16, 2021)

Picked up a few goodies on the way to ml and a few there... and another when we got home!
Now I feel like @fordmike65 !!!


----------



## iceman (May 16, 2021)

Another oddball, 1983 Sprick Active Comfort. From German, it was marketed as the bike of the future. Unfortunately most of its innovations never got off the ground. It has a Sachs 3 speed and is very smooth to ride.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 16, 2021)

Nice looking bike, love the fat spokes.


----------



## 1817cent (May 16, 2021)

Picked this up at the ML swap meet a week or so ago.  Just got back home.


----------



## ratrodz (May 16, 2021)

Ok... just so I don’t go all @fordmike65 with my bikes! These gems were picked up too!!!


----------



## stezell (May 16, 2021)

Here's my kids 34 Clipper badged soon to be correct Greyhound thanks to Bao @lounging Emblem built motobike from ML that had a few parts swapped through out the show. Thanks for selling it to me Eric. So if anyone needs a Westfield Clipper badge I've got one available. 

Sean


----------



## pedal4416 (May 16, 2021)

2 sets of extremely crusty Keating hubs arrived a few days after the bike. Hubs are very light weight as is the rest of the bike. Spoke holes are tiny and as soon as I find some I’ll lace up a set.


----------



## barneyguey (May 16, 2021)

Memory lane stuff


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 16, 2021)

A new in the box titanium Rockshox Mag20-Ti fork arrived for the Clark Kent/Kawasaki prototype bike.  Even boxed and stored away it suffered the “greening effect” on the legs.  They apparently originally polished the titanium legs and then applied a gold tinted lacquer.  After which a plasticized coating was applied for better finish durability.  These will need to be done for the project.  Some where online I thought I saw these forks originally sold for either $1,300 or $1,500 but now cannot find the post.  Does anyone know if that is true?  I am still in need of some nice Shimano XTR M900 parts to get the bike back to the original specifications.  
A killer Columbia newspaper print block and early Eclipse hub also arrived.


----------



## all riders (May 16, 2021)

iceman said:


> Another oddball, 1983 Sprick Active Comfort. From German, it was marketed as the bike of the future. Unfortunately most of its innovations never got off the ground. It has a Sachs 3 speed and is very smooth to ride.View attachment 1412829
> View attachment 1412830
> 
> View attachment 1412831
> ...



O.k. I think that officially takes over the term "cheese-grater rack"--looks just like the 4-sided ones with handle up top!


----------



## rickyd (May 16, 2021)

Couldn’t resist it


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2021)

Well crap!  I put in an absentee bid on this Schwinn and won...lol.    I really didn't ask any questions about the bike but just thought is would go for a lot more.  This isn't the first time I accidently bid enough to win a bike.  You would think that I'd learn.    BTW, anyone near Waterloo that can pick it up and pack it or take it to a local shop for me?  Please let me know.  Thanks, Chris


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2021)

The true highlight of my week was watching my littler girl not only win her heat in the league championships but take first overall.  She also anchored the 4x100 and swooped on a girl to take the championship for that too.


----------



## Jay81 (May 16, 2021)

Picked up another sign for my basement "mancave bathroom" at a flea market.
The seller told me it came from a Detroit auto plant that is currently being demolished.
I found it funny that they needed a sign for this.


----------



## stezell (May 16, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Well crap!  I put in an absentee bid on this Schwinn and won...lol.    I really didn't ask any questions about the bike but just thought is would go for a lot more.  This isn't the first time I accidently bid enough to win a bike.  You would think that I'd learn.    BTW, anyone near Waterloo that can pick it up and pack it or take it to a local shop for me?  Please let me know.  Thanks, Chris
> View attachment 1412979



The last one didn't even make it to your house did it Chris. 
Sean


----------



## Just Jeff (May 16, 2021)

Original prewar feather guard for my 1941 Dx project


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2021)

stezell said:


> The last one didn't even make it to your house did it Chris.
> Sean



Lol, which one?   The last one made it but others didn't


----------



## John G04 (May 16, 2021)

Got some deals on parts at kutztown yesteday. Traded a girls westfield carcass for t10’s and a black out t8, and bought a really nice feather guard and a front end to a early postwar schwinn


----------



## Nashman (May 16, 2021)

Got another Duesenberg guitar. Groovy red metal flake. Duesenberg Paloma Solidbody Three Pickup Red-Sparkle Electric Guitar w/Case.


----------



## Mike Franco (May 16, 2021)

Couple license plates I found today


----------



## oldfart36 (May 16, 2021)

Fun Day In Springfield!
Great time with old friends! James is always a great host!
Just had to grab this 1948 "Firestone" Huffman. The original 2 tone paint should clean up nicely. After some minor parts corrections, and those Tires have to go, it will make a great bike!


----------



## dasberger (May 16, 2021)

Not too much the last few weeks...  Just some odds and ends for projects...  some new rubber, a nice razor for my '41 Excelsior, a prewar Mesinger B-800 and a Delta battery can... original but refinished at some point


----------



## buickmike (May 16, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Got some deals on parts at kutztown yesteday. Traded a girls westfield carcass for t10’s and a black out t8, and bought a really nice feather guard and a front end to a early postwar schwinnView attachment 1413002
> 
> View attachment 1413001
> View attachment 1413004



I love the look of those handlebars.  T heyremind me of dagmar bumpers on caddys+10 gallon hats on bonanza. You want to sell, ,call me.


----------



## Blue Streak (May 16, 2021)

Picked up a Craftsman Model 101 lathe.


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2021)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> JD is away on a trip, so he asked me to post up the Sunday show tell. Let's see what Jem's you have found this week, between memory lane and all these shows.. there should be alot of great finds!
> Please post pics!



Thx G for starting this week's post.
No bike stuff this past week but, my quest to land my personal best bucket mouth bass fell short but, did stick this 3.8 lber on a buzzbait...gotta love topwater blowups.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 17, 2021)

Snuck this off ebay. Gonna be up for sale, but my first bike in quite some time.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 17, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> Snuck this off ebay. Gonna be up for sale, but my first bike in quite some time.
> 
> View attachment 1413385



thats a nice one , love it  from bicycle larry


----------

